
Google wants to get rid of password logins for Android apps by 2017 - doener
http://www.androidauthority.com/google-kills-passwords-trust-api-694394/
======
Artlav
> location, and proximity to familiar Bluetooth devices and wifi hotspots

That sooo sounds like a _very_ good idea. /s

In general, i wonder how would they handle all sorts of changes in people.

